
How expensive is TLS to deploy? - golangnews
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-expensive-is-crypto-anyway/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
vengefulduck
Archived Link if it's still down
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171228201620/https://blog.clou...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171228201620/https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-
expensive-is-crypto-anyway/amp/?__twitter_impression=true)

